# TV antenna/cable input on 311 rcvr



## sharkcat313 (Feb 5, 2006)

For the 311 rcvr, I cannot find how to use the TV antenna/cable input on the back of the box. Nothing in the user manual. Nothing about local channels setup in the menus.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That would be because the 311 doesn't have any kind of OTA tuner. That input is only a pass-through to allow an antenna signal to reach a TV for those users who don't connect their receivers with the better A/V cables.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The purpose of that pass-through port is if your TV set has only a coax input, which your 311 is using to get sat signal into the TV, then you could connect your cable or antenna to the pass-through port. When the 311 is on, the TV sees the sat signal. When the 311 is off, it passes through whatever is on the cable/antenna to the TV's tuner. It's a simple switch, but allows you not to have to buy and hook up an external coax switch like this:


----------

